# G17 Vs P30



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

I have recently purchases a G22 and love it. Im now looking at getting a 9mm for range/target shooting to make it a little cheaper for ammo. What are some opinions on the G17 vs the HK P30. I havent had a chance to shoot the P30 but have read alot of great things about it. Would it be worth the extra money over the GLOCK, or is it kind of a half dozen one way, six the other? Thanks for any responses


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have not had a chance to shoot the P30...but I have shot the G17. Based purely off of refinement, overall comfort, fit & finish.....the P30 is the obvious choice. I dry fired the P30....and I liked the trigger better.

I think that I am going with the XD9.....as opposed to the P30 b/c of the cost difference.

Mike


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the point is cheaper practice with something that replicates your defense gun, the Glock is the obvious choice. You might also look into converting your 22 to 9mm for range practice.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

There were two reasons. Yes to save money for the range/ and also to see what else is out there. I always want new/different things to see whats the best(for me at least), and the only semi auto handguns ive shot have been a GLOCK and an XD(went with the GLOCK), so im curious. Ive read awesome things about teh P30 but then I got to thinking. I shoot really well with a GLOCK and know its going to fire everytime I pull the trigger without a problem, so why spend several hundred dollars more on something that does the same thing? Needless to say I will be going with a G17. I would just get the conversion barell but then that just keeps my gun count at one, I want more!!:smt082


----------

